
Ancient ‘Sea Monster’ Found in Antarctica - zxer197
https://qubitsnews.com/2016/11/16/ancient-sea-monster-found-in-antarctica/
======
Namrog84
Title made it sound like something more. It was simply they found bones of a
known dinosaur somewhere they didn't expect it, Antarctica.

"Dinosaur 'mosasaur' remains found in unlikely Antarctica"

~~~
masonic
Clickbait blogspam site. Every article seems to be almost a word-for-word copy
if its referenced source.

All postings from this site are from the same person, like mattermark.

